# Low Memory error in Outlook



## stewartm (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi, I have recently been getting a low memory error when trying to open emails.
I am running 512mb ram (upgraded from 256) about 2 month's ago.
I never recieved this error before upgrading. I have to restart the computer to cure the problem.
If I use CTRL+ALT+DEL I dont appear to have any extra programs running in the background than normal.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

What's the exact error you're getting?


----------



## stewartm (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for responding.
the exact error message is displayed in a yellow box and reads 
"Can't open this item. 
Out of memory.
Close some windows programs and try again."
This message is displayed when ever I try to open a new received email or already received emails.
I am running MS Office XP in Windows ME and get the same message if I use IE or Mozilla browser.

Thanks

Stewart


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Maybe this will help.


----------



## stewartm (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks. that seems to have cured the problem.
Keep up the good work
Stewart


----------

